# T-shirt Printing Inspiration - The Year of the Wooden Horse



## Printsome (Jul 31, 2013)

Since the Chinese New Year is upon us (and I am a t-shirt printing astrology freak) I thought that the oriental horoscope would be a good theme for this week’s #TshirtTuesday. Nowadays for public and business affairs China uses a solar calendar (the one we know), but for civil matters, like planning a wedding or a funeral, a Lunisolar one is used. The Lunisolar calendar always begins somewhere between the last days of January and the beginnings of February. This time around, the start of the New Year lands the 31st of January.

Unlike western astrology where there’s a different sign each month, Chinese astrology has a sign ruling over an entire year. 2013 was the year of the metal snake while 2014 will be the year of the wooden horse.

Those born during the year of the steed are said to be clever, energetic and outgoing people. But what does it mean for the rest of us? Those who were born in other years? According to the Chinese zodiac the horse is a fire sign. Fire brings energy, which means it will be a great year for development and progress for everyone, regardless of your sign.

Disclaimer: Remember that I’m just an amateur so if your new entrepreneurial endeavors don’t work out please don’t blame me!

If like Sheldon from The Big Bang Theory you happen to think that astrology is nonsense (nobody is perfect) then you can still draw inspiration from this fantastic collection of horse inspired t-shirts. After all, zodiac or not, the horse is a noble animal that looks great almost anywhere.

新年好!

Happy New year!




































































































Enjoy


----------



## BidsMaven (Sep 23, 2011)

Beautiful collection of horse shirts you've pulled together. Fun blog post. Wish you the best in the year of the Wooden Horse!


----------



## Printsome (Jul 31, 2013)

Thanks Myra, which one is your favourite? All the best to you too


----------



## BidsMaven (Sep 23, 2011)

I really like the one with the all over print. It's the grey shirt that shows the back of the model. Went to the website to see if I could purchase one and looks like it's no longer available.


----------



## Printsome (Jul 31, 2013)

Hi Myra,

I found that shirt and luckily for you it looks like it is on sale! Here is the link: 

ALLOVER HORSE T - SHIRT - Collection - Stock clearance - Man - SALE | ZARA Spain

Hope it is still there!


----------



## BidsMaven (Sep 23, 2011)

Thanks, for the link. Looks like they just pulled it from their website. Here's the message I got. 

"We are sorry. The item you are looking for is no longer available. Next, you will see similar products to: allover horse t shirt."

Was a very cool shirt, though.


----------

